# Question for all private plate TTers.



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I have have had my TT plate for a few years now and it has gained in value quite a bit even in the financial turmoil we are in at the moment. I have to say that I get a kick out of mine every time I see it and as it is the year I was born (old fart, yes I know). But I am glad I bought it.
Our house has devalued slightly and the TT has lost quite a bit over the last three years, even our investments have stumbled, but the plate has gone up. 
So, are you other guys glad you bought one too?


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Yep might not be a short plate i have but is still would cost over double if not 3 times what i paid for it now.

The old DVLA prefix style plates have gone up a fair bit from the start price of £250 of years ago.....

I know a lot people have views over private plates - love / hate but i think a TT needs one! (i'll get shot for that now)


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Interesting post. How do you know your plate has increased in value - have you received an inflated offer for it or are you looking at similar plates for sale?

I doubt my private plate has changed much in value (pre fix 6 digits). But I do like it - adds a nice touch and is personal to me (reads my surname and initial) and not the car so I can easily take it with me...


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Iv recently purchased my first private plate and its one of the best things i have bought so far


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Love my plate, just had it transferred to my new car.


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

Have a private plate on mine which is TT related (CTT), didn't cost much, probably not worth more than i paid but i'm glad i got it


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I have 3 AJS plates on my cars and for the first time in years I had a look to see what was on offer and I could not believe the prices they were asking


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

How do you know how much its worth ? If its personal ( which you say it is) then surely its only worth what someone is willing to pay, and being so personal to your d.o.b, the market is that wide.

However I love my plate and think its the best thing I have ever bought. Hell I even had it before I could even drive and had a car.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

tonksy26 said:


> How do you know how much its worth ? If its personal ( which you say it is) then surely its only worth what someone is willing to pay, and being so personal to your d.o.b, the market is that wide.
> 
> However I love my plate and think its the best thing I have ever bought. Hell I even had it before I could even drive and had a car.


I have been told I have the most common initials in the country so that should help with the value


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Bought it in 2004 and was offered three times what I paid for it in 2008. Then as we know the fan had this and that hit it so things lost value apart from a few bankers bonuses. A couple of years ago the offer was down to double what I paid, but having had so many compliments together with the kicks of seeing it on my TT and that it has not actually lost anything has to be a couple of good points for splashing out on such a silly item in the first place.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Don't know if mine has gone up in. Ali's, but it. Ertaiy goes down well and also peeps remember my username vs my reg.
Steve


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

ive just recently bought a private plate for my tt, and i am very happy with it, (hides the age of your car to  )
bought it for £255 and did a free valuation with national plates and was told its worth £1000 so well happy with my purchase


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

daztheblue1976 said:


> ive just recently bought a private plate for my tt, and i am very happy with it, (hides the age of your car to  )


why you need to hide age of the car :?: :?: :?:


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

just think it looks better with a private plate then a plate that says im 10 years old :? some people might find that strange like my missus did when i told her


----------



## userxyz (Jun 12, 2012)

A nice private plate for those of you with an 11 reg TTS (sadly not me!):

http://www.plates4less.co.uk/popupwindo ... te=OO11TTS

or OOH TTS with an appropriately placed dot!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes i love my plate.... took a while to get hold of it. Worked well on my alfa GT and now on my TT ,it will be with me forever.  I don't have a plate to hide the age of my car or that it has my Initials lest i forget??  Just because its personally special to me.

Damien.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

daztheblue1976 said:


> just think it looks better with a private plate then a plate that says im 10 years old :? some people might find that strange like my missus did when i told her


I hated seeing mine on a 51 plate before i swapped my plate over. Not just you that thinks like that :lol:


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

tonksy26 said:


> daztheblue1976 said:
> 
> 
> > just think it looks better with a private plate then a plate that says im 10 years old :? some people might find that strange like my missus did when i told her
> ...


ahhhh good im not alone there then!!!


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Daxtheblue1976 - So the gf thought you was strange hiding the age or the TT?

I bet she would just to go round telling everyone how old she is..... (My Gf will doing anything to aviod saying her age :lol: :lol: )


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

Bought my first plate last year and love it! Waiting to put it on after I've had a trip to nurburg next month.
Gutted I missed out on a perfect plate that spelt my surname a few years ago. About 10 years ago it was for sale at £1250, and now it's up for £15,000!! Wouldn't care how much it would be worth to sell if I had it as I'd never sell it, but hopefully one day I can


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

digital_dreamer said:


> Daxtheblue1976 - So the gf thought you was strange hiding the age or the TT?
> 
> I bet she would just to go round telling everyone how old she is..... (My Gf will doing anything to aviod saying her age :lol: :lol: )


very good point haha im sure she would love to get a plate to hide her age to,,,,, :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I really don't mind whether mine has gone up or down in value, as I only bought it to make me happy.

It's funny though as my missus wasn't overly enamoured with them ... Until I bought her one to match mine.

They're only one letter apart from each other.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I could be rich :roll:



> A3 DFU
> 
> This type of registration usually starts from £700 but depending on the quality of the plate could be as high as £50,000


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I bought 2 plates back in 2003 one for my wife who wasnt bothered at the time but now loves hers and mine. Both are old style, I paid £250 each and I bought them for us not as an investment.

A friend recently bough an expensive (2 digit / 2 letter) plate and was telling me he was offered it at silly money quite a while back and paid well less (believe under half the original asking figure) when he bought it.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

We have three OET plates, all from the dvla. They were all cheap so there is an advantage in having a daft surname. Asking prices have gone up but for me that's not the point. I think a PP looks good on the TT.
Stewart


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

I too bought mine for me and am pleased with it - wouldn't sell, unless 1MSC became available at an unlikely affordable sum.










Further scan thru the site referred to above :-

http://www.plates4less.co.uk/WideSe...Style=Prefix&PlateStyle=Newstyle#SearchAnchor


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Have you ever thought of having a short plate. I cut mine down and really like the look of it.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

My wife bought me mine for my 30th and I still love it, I bought her hers for her birthday/wedding day and she loves it.

I just think a decent plate adds something to a car, can't quite put my finger on what exactly, but I like it 

Charlie


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I love mine, im not much a fan of car related ones and some of the TT ones seem weird to me like normal looking ttr and ttc ending ones, no one would even know they are private plates 

I think if your gonna get one its worth waiting for the right one and definitely not to use spacing, screws, tape or whatever else to make it say something it doesnt :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Danny1 said:


> I love mine, im not much a fan of car related ones and some of the TT ones seem weird to me like normal looking ttr and ttc ending ones, no one would even know they are private plates
> 
> I think if your gonna get one its worth waiting for the right one and definitely not to use spacing, screws, tape or whatever else to make it say something it doesnt :lol:


+1 but some car related plates make me smile
Steve


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

The best ones I have seen Y5 AVE on a Bentley DE11 BOY again on a bentley and last but not least V1 on a Veyron 
which belong to a guy on here's uncle


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

robokn said:


> Y5 AVE on a Bentley DE11 BOY again on a bentley


Don't float my boat


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

My mates granddad has BP1 he is bobby Patterson (the comedian) think he was offered hundreds of thousands from bp oil for it he turned them down he said he would never be able to replace it!


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Seen a few of the MI55 plates recently - seem popular. i.e. M155 YES on a bmw convertible here in Colchester. [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

I saw:
H17 MAN on a Merc
D1 DDY on a Jeep
FRU 1T on a Rolly Royce (Apparently boss of Del Monte)
M5 BNW on a BMW M5 suprisingly

Mates dad had RL52 his name is Richard Lonsdale, he bought it for 200 quid was on an old motorbike. He bought it just for plate lol. Sold it years later for a few grand lol.


----------



## Quattro4 (Jan 24, 2012)

Had my plate for years and only paid £250 for it and still looks like it should be a lot more!

My mates did show me one that I need to buy an ex girlfriend AD10 SDT.....a quick move of the letter spells Adios DT


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Mines gone up by a few hundred quid, which is better than nothing. Had it nearly 12 years now and it has been on 8 cars so far!

Useful to hide the age of my car and in a perverse way I like the way people think my initials are ADW while people who know me and my name get what the plate is saying. Subtle in a way even though having a personal plate isn't, if you get what I mean. :?


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

kazinak said:


> daztheblue1976 said:
> 
> 
> > ive just recently bought a private plate for my tt, and i am very happy with it, (hides the age of your car to  )
> ...


Agreed, why would you want to hide the age................then again if you knew the age you
could estimate the mileage e.g. average 10k-12k per year, then that might give you a better
idea with regards its true value......simple. Not a bad idea having P/Plates. :roll:


----------

